# what kind of license do i need



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

do i need a contractors license to only maintain and repair existing lawn and irrigation systems in california


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

*hey cali!*



Unregistered said:


> do i need a contractors license to only maintain and repair existing lawn and irrigation systems in california


I dont believe so.
just your standard business license, etc.
you just cant advertise as a contractor.
atleast thats what I thnk.....
donna in california!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2004)

Well not really........but if its over $500 yes.. Iam in the process of getting my ca lic.. in cali..... Just do it right the first time


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> do i need a contractors license to only maintain and repair existing lawn and irrigation systems in california


I am pretty sure you need a back flow license to maintain systems, cause that can include turn ons and off, plus part of the maint is back flow checking.


----------



## mdvaden (Aug 16, 2004)

This is an ancient thread, but I decided to post. I'm in Oregon, and you must have a landscape license for irrigation. The $500 "window" of exlclusion does not apply to irrigation because it's a health and safety issue if done wrong.

Oddly, I didn't find the CA landscape board site tonight, but did find the CA chapter of the International Society of Arboricuture which had a page on all the licensing requirements in the landscape, tree and maintenance trades explained. It did say in CA a license is needed for irrigation.

I'd like to see the landscape board site there myself, but I'd be surprised if any irrigation, including repair, could be done without a license because that opens the door for people to work on something that's hooked to the potable water system of the cities.


----------



## MistyMountain (Nov 20, 2004)

I belive that for irrigation installation underground a licence is required.All irrigation installations in CA are required to have backflow protection installed.Above and below ground repair licence not required,nor is drip installation.As long as labor and materials together add up to less than $500.00 total per job.You can't split the job up to say,this part $500.00 that part $500.00, if it's on the same site $500.00 is the total you can legaly make without a C27 licence.


----------



## bartov (Jan 5, 2004)

*hi*



Unregistered said:


> do i need a contractors license to only maintain and repair existing lawn and irrigation systems in california


listen 2 indy.


----------



## gslawncare (Dec 16, 2004)

*How do you go about getting a state business license?*

I want to expand my maintenance fleet, so I must now resort to cutting commercial lawns. How do I get the license from the state? It is different from the tax ID #, right? I also want to know about how hard the tests were to become a licensed landscaper. I guess they're done at trade shows? I only want the certification for customer appeal!


----------



## mdvaden (Aug 16, 2004)

Contact the state license board directly - that's the best way to find out exactly what you need to do.


----------

